# مشكله في سيارتي ولم اعرف الحل- اهتزازات بالسيارة



## saifmech (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اني اشتريت سياره جديده على الزيرو 
صينيه الصنع اسمها ليفان كير اوتماتيك 
ولكن بها مشكله ولم يعرفوا الميكانيكيه سبب المشكله 
والمشكله هي كالتالي 
عندما امشي بالسياره واصل الى سرعه 20 كم بالساعه تقوم السياره بالهتزاز الى ان اصل الى سرعه 30 كم بالساعه يذهب الاهتزاز وترجع السياره طبيعيه 
فارجو من لديه معلومات تساعدني ان ينصحني 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


تنبيه : برجاء اختيار عنوان الموضوع يدل علي محتواه ، وقد تم تغيير العنوان ، برجاء الاتزام فيما يأتي .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم
ارجو توضيح اين يحدث الاهتزاز هل في المحرك ام في بدن السيارة ام في منظومة الاستدارة ام في اي جهة كي نستطيع انشاء الله مساعدك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saifmech (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخ طارق على السوال 
ان الاهتزاز في بدن السياره وعندما امشي لفتره طويله من الوقت بالسياره احس ان الاهتزاز يصبح اقوى من بدايت المشي بالسياره ولكن الشي العجيب ان الاهتزاز فقط في السرعه مابين 20 و 30 كم بالساعه وبعدها تكون السياره جدا طبيعيه حتى للسرعه 140 كم بالساعه جدا طبيعيه 
تحياتي لك وشكرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 
قم بفحص السيارة عند الحداد من المحتمل ان تكون هنالك مشكلة في موازنة العجلات اي نحن نسميها في العراق (بلنص )او افحص الاطارات احتمال هنالك اطار حدث به مشكلة نيجة دخولك في مطب قوي دون ان تشعر واذا لم تجد شيء افحص الدرايف شفتات وخاصة الطويل منها احتمال بة مشكلة ----- ثم اعطني النتيجة انا بانتظارك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saifmech (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيل استاذ طارق وانا اشكر اهتمامك بالموضوع 
اني قمت بالذهاب الى الحداد وقام بفحص العجلات والدرايف شفتات ولكن كلها سليمه وليس بها اي مشكله لكن لم يعرف سبب الاهتزاز او الرجه مع العلم ان الاهتزاز يحصل فقط في بدن السياره ولا اشعر به في مقود السياره ولكن احس بان السياره تهتز خلال فترة 20 كم بالساعه الى 30 كم بالساعه 
ارجو من حظرتك ان تدرس هذه الحاله وانشاله ستجد لي الحل وبالمناسبه هناك من اصدقائي قالوا لي افحص الكير الاوتماتيك ممكن به مشكله بس اني خفت اودي السياره الى مصلح الكير الاوتماتيك 
فياحبذا تدلني على حل واكون ممنون لك 
تحياتي لك وجزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز هنالك اقتراح اخر
قم برفع السيارة من جهة واحدة فلتكن الجهة اليسرى على سبيل المثال ولكن بعد ان تتاكد من السيارة مؤمن عليها من السقوط ومن ثم حاول تعشيق الكير على وضع d ثم اجعل العجلة تدور ولاحظ هل يحصل اهتزاز وكرر هذه الحالة على الجهة الثانية فاذا ظهر اهتزاز في الحالتين فهذا يعني فحص سيارتك عند ورشة متخصصه بالكير الاوتماتيكي واذا حصل الاهتزاز في جهة واحدة فهذا يدل على ان العطل في الجهة التي حصل بها الاهتزاز يجب فحصها بشكل جيد --
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saifmech (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي استاذ طارق 
انا عملت هذا الشي والمشكله ان الاهتزاز حصل في الجهتين بعد رفعهما واليوم ذهبت الى ورشه لصيانه الكير الاوتماتيك فقال لي لاتفكر انه توجد اي مشكله بالكير ولتخلي اي احد يفتح الكير 
وبقيت في حيره من امري وماعرف شسوي 
اتمنى من عندك اذا تعرف ورشه لصيانه السيارات جيده في بغداد ان تدليني عليها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 
اذا كان الاهتزاز في الجهتين وانت ذهبت الى ورشة الكير الاوتماتيك واخبرك كما ذكرت ارجو منك ان تفحص سيارتك جيدآ احتمال احد منظومات السيارة بها رخاوة كأن يكون كمبريسر التبريد او الباور ستيرن او المولدة اوربط المحرك على الهيكل او احدربلا ت المحرك (اذا ن المحرك او الكير )حصل تلف في احدها ارجو منك ان تفحصها جيدآ ان لم تستطيع انت بيدك اذهب الى ورشة حداد غير الحداد الذي ذهبت اليه بالمرة الاولى لان مشكلتك ليست بالمستعصية فقط بحاجة الى فحص وتشخيص دقيق
انا بانتظار الرد --------- تقبل تحياتي


----------



## saifmech (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي استاذ طارق 
اني ماعرف اشون اشكر تعاونك ويايه والله العظيم اني خجلان منك بس جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
سوف اذهب الى حداد اخر وامشي بنصيحتك 
ومن اعرف اين المشكله سوف ارد الخبر لك 
تحياتي لك وشكرا جزيلا مره ثانيه


----------



## حسام محي الدين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اتمناء ان اساعد فى حل المشكلة

اخى الكريم المشكلة فى الجير بوكس لان تحديد السرعة فى السرعه الاولى وده معناه عدم وجود اتزان على الترس او الكلاتشات الخاص بالسرعة الاولى مما يسبب الاهتزاز 
يجب الذهاب الى الوكيل وفحص الجير بوكس (الترنس ماشن )

واذا لم يكون يوجد توكيل يجب الذهاب الى ورشة متخصصه فى الجير بوكس
واتمناء ان تعرفنا النتيجه
مع تمنياتى لكى بحل المشكلة فى اقرب فرصة


----------



## alihassanalawadi (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اخوي اني عندي نفس السيارة السبب في الربلة الي تحمل المحرك اوما يسمى عدنا بالعراق الدجة خلي لاستيك جديد لكوريلا الشبيهه بها وشوف الفرق


----------



## commander 15 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر للجميع على التفاعل
ولكن اتوقع والله اعلم يوجد عيب في احد الاطارات الخلفية والذي يظهر في السرعة البطيئة ويشعرك باهتزاز جسم السيارة يمين ويسار


----------



## hooold (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم مرت علي هذه المشكلة في إحدى السيارات الكورية وكان السبب أن إحدى الاطارات من الداخل تالف، قم بفحص الكفرات جيدا وانظر إن كان هناك تحدب في إحدى الكفرات، مهما كانت السيارات جديده فيمكن أن يكون هناك عيب وبعد ذلك راجع الكفرات إن كانت تحتاج إلى ترصيص بالذهاب إلى أقرب بنشر فهذه الاهتزازت تظهر عادة عندما يكون أحد الاطارات غير متزن ديناميكاز هذا والله أعلم...


----------

